# Guess how many she might have! Update with pics, babies born



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Sarah is a goat I bought from the auction in Oct. I didnt even know she was pregnant. But she is, but I dont know when she is due. So I posted some pics and thought maybe you all could help me out. How many do you think she is going to have? And by pics guess when you think she might be due. I hope my pics are not to bad, but she isnt the friendliest of goats. Thanks for all the replies I get.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

It is so hard to guess when, because they are all so different. I am going through the when right now.
If I had to guess, I would say a single :baby: and in about 3 weeks to a month.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

Thanks for your replie. Yea I was just hoping that with all the experience everyone seemed to have on here, that it would be fun to guess. I was hoping twins but if all go's well then I would be happy with just a single. Thanks again.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

:girl: :girl: in 3 weeks.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

I hope for :girl: :girl: then I could keep both of them. But if they are bucks then I wont be able to. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

I say twins!!
What breed is she??


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

I thought she was a pygmy when I bought her. But Im not sure she is she doesnt look like a pygmy. Maybe she is pygmy/nigerian mixed. Or maybe she is just a nigerian period. If she isnt pregnant then what would cause her to look like this? Im not good at this are I would see if I could feel the babies move. But i wouldnt know what to look or feel for. I guess eventually I will know I guess. Here is a pic of her face.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

She looks mostly Nigerian, maybe a little Pygmy.

I say twins! :girl: :boy: I'm gonna go with what everyone else said, three weeks. 

What I do when looking for babies is press gently all over, (make sure you're not feeling the rumen). I can usually find what feels like a face, feels kinda pointy. . . . it's hard to explain in typing. If she'll let you, you could probably feel a kid in there.

Have you noticed her go into heat since you've had her? If not, then I'd definitely say she's pregnant. She looks it to me.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

lso remember, the rumen is on the left side, babies on the right..
She is very pretty!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

Thanks about the suggestions, I will try to see if I can feel anything when I go down to feed later. I think she is very pretty to. She is a meanie though. She looks sweet but is mean as a rattlesnack. lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

A good side pic will show how deep she is....For right now though I'd say theres twins in there and she does look to be a nigi/pygmy cross. And I agree that with her udder development, she'll make you wait at least 3 weeks before she shows you what she has in there.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

Ok I will try to get a side pic of her. I havnt noticed her in heat since I got her. The only thing I hate is my barn isnt ready yet and all she has to have her baby/babies in is a 8x4 shed. But maybe I can get it done by then. Thanks


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

Don't worry about your shed - I have actually seen where is all someone has is an awning on 3 sides and a couple dog kennels - so she will be very happy with the shed!! Just make sure there is ample bedding and she is warm!!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

Thanks for all the replies, yea I was hoping that she wasnt due so soon. But she will probably have them on the coldest nite we have this year. lol But I will do my best for her and babes. Thanks for all the help. Will keep everyone update as we progress.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Guess how many she might have!*

Yep, she does look bred to me. :thumbup: And I think she may very well have a lot of Nigerian in her. I see two brown spots on her back, is that dirt or could they possibly be moon spots? If they are spots than yeah I would say that confirms she has some Nigerian. 
She is a very pretty girl, good luck with your upcoming kidding!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Guess how many she might have! Update with Pics babies born!*

Hi all im excited to say that Sarah had her babies today. She had two I believe them to be one :boy: and one :girl: . They are so cute. I feed this morning and she was kinda slow to the feed bowl, but she did come and I looked her over good and there was no sign of labor. Then when I went to feed here awhile ago and she had done had them and was cleaning them up. I didnt get to whatch but Im just glad that she had any easy time and everyone so far appears to be healthy. So here are some pics and I will try to get better ones tomorrow.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...CONGRATULATIONS!!! Look at that, she had us all fooled and had them in 3 DAYS instead of the 3 WEEKS we all figured!! 

Whatcha mean your not sure if it's a :boy: and a :girl: ......have you handled them? They will bond to you faster if you start handling them now. And to besure the little boy won't look like his dam under the tail.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That was fast!! Congrats! :stars: They are both very cute and look just like mom! Hey, I just checked back and I was right too, :girl: :boy: - just coincidence, I know, but it was still fun to guess.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the little ones ------ can't wait to find out what you got there!!!! They are adorable and congrats on the easy birth


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My previous post came off a bit snotty sounding to me...sorry.....anyhow it was not meant to be that way at all. IF you do have a little boy there, he'll have a little raisinette sac where the teats are :wink: 

Can't wait to see fluffy dry baby pics!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:clap: Woohoo!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Here are some more pics. Liz you didnt bother me, I want to hold them really bad but she the mommy acts like we are freaking her out. And then she starts walking on the babies and making them cry. So I havnt messed with them to much, tomorrow will be a different story. So I know the solid black one is a girl, I did pet her. But the black and white one I believe is a boy. So I will get to keep the girl but will have to sell the boy. But I am so excited and so glad she didnt have any trouble having them. I had been so nervous, my little boy is the one that found them, we went down to feed and he walked around the box and he goes mommy shes got babies. I felt relief for a few minutes, but now Im worried about the freezing are not eating enough or anything else that could go wrong. But thanks you all and yea its a relief not to have to guess if she is or isnt anymore.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Some more pics, cant you tell Im thrilled to death over these beautiful babies. Girl baby cant seem to get any good pics of. This will be all for the day lol.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....You have a heat lamp and they are eating right? Momma is jumpy because these could be her first babies, since you don't know her history, and it looks as though the sire was pygmy or a cross, cause that little black and white one has the short litle pygmy baby face. Just make sure momma had some warm mollasses water and you may want to double her grain as she is now in the milk making mode....but I would definately be sure they both are nursing, the little b/w looks hunched....maybe try pushing him in the right direction while momma is distracted with food, she may not be so jumpy then. They are adorable...and don't worry about the ears being folded looking, they tend to straighten out in a few days :wink: Congrats again!


----------

